# Camouflage (and other) stickers for Eos M made in Japan



## lovenix93 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi everyone, surfing on the web I saw this awesome sticker to customize our Eos m skin. What do u think about?this is the link to buy it on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00A2130K4?pc_redir=1404709906&robot_redir=1

I really really like it and I'll buy it as soon as possible. There are other styles too.


----------

